# Galveston Jetty Trout



## ROBALO 2160 (Apr 2, 2007)

Made a trip out to the North jetty this past Saturday with my bud Rodney. Didn't get out to the end till around 8:30 am. It was alittle slow at first soaking shrimp on the bottom. Had a shrimp under a cork just waiting. Well at 10:30 this little gal showed up and was hungry. She went 8lbs. and was 26 in. long. We ended up with a mixed bag and had 36 fish to clean. What a great trip!!!


----------



## ROBALO 2160 (Apr 2, 2007)

*trout*

Here she is.


----------

